# 2015 Suburban Performance



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

My engine was pinging during fast or vehicle loaded accelerations on my Suburban using 87 octane gasoline. I switched to mid grade fuel at 89 octane. The pinging is now gone.










I just returned from a trip to San Diego. I was driving 68 mph trying to keep the engine in 4 cylinder mode. My result was 24.4 mpg for the drive. Pretty impresive for a large SUV!


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

That's pretty sweet


----------



## Jack Mason (Nov 4, 2014)

That is exactly what I need


----------



## Collective.us (Nov 15, 2014)

I have a 2015 ESV , 91 only man


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Collective.us said:


> I have a 2015 ESV , 91 only man


I may add a 2015 Escalade in March, what mileage is the bigger engine getting?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

That's not bad for that big of a truck. I rented a Tahoe once, I beleive it was a 2010 or a 2011. Drove it from Chicago to Orlando/Disneyland and got around 21. It looks like Chevy is working hard to increase that MPG rating on their large vehicles.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> That's not bad for that big of a truck. I rented a Tahoe once, I beleive it was a 2010 or a 2011. Drove it from Chicago to Orlando/Disneyland and got around 21. It looks like Chevy is working hard to increase that MPG rating on their large vehicles.


Orlando?

That is DISNEY WORLD.... NOT Disneyland

Petty of me ...huh? lol


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> Orlando?
> 
> That is DISNEY WORLD.... NOT Disneyland
> 
> Petty of me ...huh? lol


LOL nope - I can never remember which Disney is where. I always say "It's the damn mouse in Florida".


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> My engine was pinging during fast or vehicle loaded accelerations on my Suburban using 87 octane gasoline. I switched to mid grade fuel at 89 octane. The pinging is now gone.
> 
> View attachment 2390
> 
> ...


If you are looking for economy in a big SUV (not quite as big as the Suburban) the Audi Q7 3litre Diesel is good for better than 35mpg! (On open road my record is 38mpg on a steady 65mph)

Not sure if diesel is cheaper in the US that would make it a better deal. But if the capital cost difference is more than 5-8k then you blow any fuel savings away with added capital cost.

Being a Euro car some folk may request it specifically, which provides opportunity to charge more.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> If you are looking for economy in a big SUV (not quite as big as the Suburban) the Audi Q7 3litre Diesel is good for better than 35mpg! (On open road my record is 38mpg on a steady 65mph)
> 
> Not sure if diesel is cheaper in the US that would make it a better deal. But if the capital cost difference is more than 5-8k then you blow any fuel savings away with added capital cost.
> 
> Being a Euro car some folk may request it specifically, which provides opportunity to charge more.


In Chicago, diesel is around $3.40-$3.60 a gallon right now. General auto gasoline is anywhere from $2.50 to $3.25. What always screws truckers in this area is the "Winter Blend" which causes fuel to rise anywhere between .25 to .50 cents a gallon.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> In Chicago, diesel is around $3.40-$3.60 a gallon right now. General auto gasoline is anywhere from $2.50 to $3.25. What always screws truckers in this area is the "Winter Blend" which causes fuel to rise anywhere between .25 to .50 cents a gallon.


Also Winter Diesel has more kerosene in it to increase its winter performance (diesel forms a gel) but kerosene has less energy than #2 diesel, so you lose about 10% of your mpg on winter blend.

Luckily for the most part in southern CA you never run into winter blend diesel except in the mountain communities where it snows.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Also Winter Diesel has more kerosene in it to increase its winter performance (diesel forms a gel) but kerosene has less energy than #2 diesel, so you lose about 10% of your mpg on winter blend.
> 
> Luckily for the most part in southern CA you never run into winter blend diesel except in the mountain communities where it snows.


Same stuff happens when you add ethanol to gas. Lowers the mileage by about 10%


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Go3Team said:


> Same stuff happens when you add ethanol to gas. Lowers the mileage by about 10%


Gasoline in CA already has upto 10% Ethanol added to it :-(


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Gasoline in CA already has upto 10% Ethanol added to it :-(


It's very rare to find any gas without ethanol added. You can find it closer to agriculture (weird right?) or gas stations that carry weird blends or have Lead added (boat fuel). You will pay a premium for it, but depending on the application it's worth it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Also Winter Diesel has more kerosene in it to increase its winter performance (diesel forms a gel) but kerosene has less energy than #2 diesel, so you lose about 10% of your mpg on winter blend.
> 
> Luckily for the most part in southern CA you never run into winter blend diesel except in the mountain communities where it snows.


I've heard of some folk fitting heaters to their diesel fuel tanks to avoid cold diesel problems. Other folk collect old cooking oil from takeaway food stores and restaurants clean the oil of residues and blend it with usual diesel. Tank heaters are definitely needed if you are gonna use cooking oil. There is some phenomenal results posted on you tube. If only i had the space in my garage to set up one of the commercially available cooking oil refining setups. It could half my $6.50-$7.00 per gallon diesel cost.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I've heard of some folk fitting heaters to their diesel fuel tanks to avoid cold diesel problems. Other folk collect old cooking oil from takeaway food stores and restaurants clean the oil of residues and blend it with usual diesel. Tank heaters are definitely needed if you are gonna use cooking oil. There is some phenomenal results posted on you tube. If only i had the space in my garage to set up one of the commercially available cooking oil refining setups. It could half my $6.50-$7.00 per gallon diesel cost.


Biodiesel is very popular on the west coast and southwest of the USA. Part of that is due to weather issues, and like you said above, keeping that fuel from gelling up. One of the trucking companies that I worked for back in the day, they had a base in Los Angeles. They made their own biodiesel at the time - that place smelled like french fries and fried chicken. At the time this was going on, Biodiesel was very new. If I remember, now the companies that remove the used cooking oil pays customers to haul it. Back in the day you use to have to pay to have it hauled away.


----------

